# FFD's



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ive got some FFD's that some of the paint is coming off, and i wanna repair them in the off season, just woundering what kinda paint you all use?

Thanks


----------



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing. Could a person take a marker of some sort to darken the flocking where it is lighter from going in and out of the bags?


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Don't use a permanent marker on the FFD's. I tried it on one of the heads on one of mine and it creates a definite shiny spot right where you use the marker. I would try a flat paint maybe....


----------



## Geesekiller (Jan 10, 2009)

Air brush works good it don't clog up the flocking like spray paint does. I seen where guys redid their decoys with air brush and looked really good.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Just bring them back to Cabela's and swap them out for new ones.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Matt Jones said:


> Just bring them back to Cabela's and swap them out for new ones.


They will let you do that if the flocking is coming off?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Yup.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow that's pretty cool!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Let me know when you take them back so I can pluck them out of the bargain cave.


----------



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

What if i didnt buy them from cabelas?


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jan 17, 2007)

If you bought them within a year, have a receipt and will jump thru some hoops, Avery will take care of them.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

ive gotten avery to give me some new ones..


----------



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

So i just call avery and tell them that there flocking came off my FFD's? or what?


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

ya thats what i did. i will save u some time. they eventually told me to call this guy. 410 757 9620


----------



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

Who it that guy?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

mtgreenheads said:


> If you bought them within a year, have a receipt and will jump thru some hoops, Avery will take care of them.


Gotta love that customer service, if you work on the phone for 3 hours we will consider taking back our defective merchandise. We stand behind our product 31.3%, we have a 0% money back gaurantee, and if you aren't completely satisfied with your product we will unwillingly replace it with more defective product. That is how my business will be operated!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

duckslayer18 said:


> Who it that guy?


i think his name is allen. but, he got me my dekes...


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

If you double bag your FFDs and stack them nice. They will last a lot longer. I have been running mine 3 full season and out of the 42 I have for 3 season, 5 have Some of the flocking coming off of the tails. Which will be a easy fix this summer. But I take really good care of my stuff.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

goosebusters said:


> mtgreenheads said:
> 
> 
> > If you bought them within a year, have a receipt and will jump thru some hoops, Avery will take care of them.
> ...


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

If you double bag them, and become a master of Origami you might get an additional month out of them.

What's that? You don't like wasting hours and hours every time you set up your decoys bagging, stacking and organizaing your decoys.

FFD's are a marking ploy, foots work just as well or better yet get real geese silos.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

More power to ya if you can do it. If I had to go through that nightmare I would chuck the whole deal, grab a dozen duck decoys and sit by a slough.


----------

